# Colima Volcano a few minutes ago



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Volcán de Colima


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Volcán de Colima


¡Impresionante!


----------



## Altima (Dec 20, 2016)

Majestic and scary at the same time!!


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Is that the same Colima volcano erupted a few weeks ago ir was it last month? Seems every year lately, there is Colima eruption report.
My first time in puerto vallarta 16 years ago or so, Colima was reported as erupting. 
When is Colima not erupting? 
Nice view though.
I guess the best volcano is one that regularly lets out pressure before ever a chance to build up to catastrophic levels.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>> When is Colima not erupting? 

That's about it .... but there are big ones now and then and nearby villages are evacuated


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Orfin said:


> I guess the best volcano is one that regularly lets out pressure before ever a chance to build up to catastrophic levels.


Except that it doesn't work that way. Volcanoes can be venting steam and small amounts of ash occasionally or regularly and still have a major eruption some day.

From http://www.ldeo.columbia.edu/users/menke/talks/merapi/Merapi_DBKP.pdf

"The time between very large (say Volcanic Explosivity Index or VEI of 6 or greater) volcanic eruptions of arc volcanoes is long, probably in the 10,000 year range (though this figure is not so well known). Furthermore, arc volcanoes typically have many small eruptions in between large ones. On the one hand, the possibility that a given eruption will escalate into a very large eruption is (as far as we know) always there.
On the other hand, only 1 in a 100 do."

The page is talking about a particular volcano, but the comment applies to all arc volcanoes including Colima. There are two peaks, Volcán de Colima (also called Volcán de Fuego) and Nevada de Colima. Volcán de Colima is the younger and more active. Although Nevado de Colima has not had any recent activity, it is still possible for it to have future eruptions as well as the more active Volcán de Colima.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

FWIW, my house is just under 30 Km south of the Colima Volcano and my upstairs office has a large, north-facing window. So, I watch this volcano daily. Lately, like the last two weeks or so, it has been erupting fairly regularly. It seems like two or three times a day I look out the window and see an ash plume similar to the one in the thumbnail on the first post.

I don't know what that means; whether it is good to have these regular "little" eruptions to let off steam or if this is a precursor to a larger event. But, it is fun to watch. On clear days when I see something happening at the volcano, I usually take a picture. Looking back on those, in just the last two years, I can definitely see a difference in the shape of the top part of the cone.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Popo was smoking some this morning as well.


----------

